# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور سراسری  مشکل عکس

## mojtabamessi

امروز سنجش بهم پیامک داد که عکست ... نیست و ..  پیامش کامل نیومد خیلی وقته منتظرم ولی کامل نیومد یه ادرس پستی هم داد باید چیکار کنم یعنی عکس ناقصه؟

----------


## parslord

سنجش

----------


## mojtabamessi

> سنجش


پباید عضو بشم؟

----------


## parslord

> پباید عضو بشم؟


اره باید عضو بشی....

----------

